# Get Free tips daily from our professional team



## DragonsBet (Aug 23, 2015)

We announce that from 23 Aug 2015 and all season long www.dragonsbet.com will release *free* tips on daily basis for registered members on our website. 
We will release sometime free tips in this forum section as well. 
Thanks for following us!


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 23, 2015)

FREE TIP OF THE DAY:

Internacional - Atletico PR - 
Sunday: 21:00 
Bet On - Internacional 
Odds: 1.94

Today we have match between Internacional and Atletico PR. This is match where anything but Internacional win will be big surprise. 
Internacional is great home side team loosing just 2 games of last 9 at home. In other hand Atletico PR is average away team loosing 6 of last 9 away games.
Also in last 16 years Atletico PR never won against Internacional at their stadium. All in all - great value on this game. Bet On: Internacional!

In order to see future free bets - please register on site!

Good luck!
www.dragonbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 24, 2015)

bet won 2-0 for International.
We will post soon some others free tips here.

In order to see all our future free bets - please register on site!

Good luck!
www.dragonbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 26, 2015)

FREE TIP of the day (N 2):

Forward - Atvidabergs
Svedish Cup
Date: 26. Aug at 18:00, 2015
Bet on: Forward DNB
Odds 3.80 
Comment: This is Swedish Cup match - great odds and great value in this match. Forward is playing against Atvidabergs - terrible team. Last time Atvidabergs won was in April. Last time that Atvidabergs won away match was back in February. In other hand Forward very solid home side team - in last 10 games at home they lost just once. I see this as very good value and I think that bookies make big mistake with odds.
!
www.dragonbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 26, 2015)

bet won 2-1 for Forward
We will post soon some others free tips here.

In order to see all our future free bets - please register on site!

Good luck!
www.dragonbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 28, 2015)

FREE TIP OF THE DAY:

Niort - Laval
France - Ligue 2 
Date: 28. Aug at 20:00, 2015
Bet on: Laval AH+0.5

This is match where we will see 2 similar teams and I do not see any reason why Niort is such a favourite in this match. In last 10 matches Niort did not win any game at all. - they are in terrible form. In other hand Laval lost only 2 matches in last 10 games. Bookies make this odds simply because Laval was playing Cup game 4 days ago so they think they will be tired. That will be reasonable if we are in the middle of the season - but at the moment season just start so all players are eager to play and want to show their best performance. I think this is really good value in this match and Laval should at least take a draw. Odds 1.81 for AH+0.5 or Double Chance are great and with lots of value. Good luck!

www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 29, 2015)

Bet won!
This is 3rd bet in a row we post here that pass.

We will post soon some others free tips here.

In order to see all our future free bets - please register on site!

Good luck!
www.dragonbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Aug 29, 2015)

Here we are with 4rd free tips. 3 tips out of 3 we posted here pass, let see what happen with this.

Huila - Ind.Medellin
Colombia Liga Posdoban
bet on Hulla DC (double chance) @2.05

This is beginning of Colombian league - First of all I think that bookies make big mistake with odds in this game. 
Huila is great home side team and usually they win or draw at home - they barely lose and I do not see why Ind. Medellin
is such a favourite anyhow. In last 15 matches Huila lost only 3 games at home. In other hand in last 12 matches Ind.Medellin 
won only 4 away games ( 33% ) 
So with all of this - I see actually Huila favourite in this match. There is chance for a draw because Colombian league is 
popular with draw so we are going with more secure way and double chance. 

www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Sep 3, 2015)

Name: Ayacucho - Garcilaso
League: Peru - Primera Division 
Date: 3. Sep at 18:00, 2015
Bet on: Ayacucho AH0 
Comment: I think this is big mistake by bookies and I am sure that odds will get down before the match. Ayacucho is one fantastic home side team that usually do not loose at home. In last 7 games Ayacucho lost only once and all in all is good home side time. In other hand Garcilaso is good all in all team - but terrible away team. In last 7 games they have only away win. So I see potential chance for draw here - that is why I will protect it with AH0 option. Also in past 5 games at home against Garcilaso Ayacucho lost only once. I see value in this bet. Good luck!

www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Sep 11, 2015)

Huachipato - Antofagasta
League: Chile - Primera Division 
Date: 12. Sep at 23:00, 2015
Bet on:
read tips and full analysis here

http://www.dragonsbet.com/tip/7374

Please join for free!

Service results till now:
Profit: +352 £
Total profit.
Profit: +352 £
Last 6 months.
Win Rate: 50.00%
Average Odds: 2.25Total Tips: 6
ROI: 88.00 %
On last 5 tips.
ROI: 88.00 %
On all tips.


----------



## DragonsBet (Sep 13, 2015)

Huachipato - Antofagasta 1-0 our TIP PASS

Please join for free!

http://www.dragonsbet.com/tipster/1

Service results till now:
Profit:+432 £
Total profit.Profit:+432 £
Last 6 months.ROI:86.40 %
On last 6 tips.ROI:86.40 %
On all tips.Win Rate:66.67%Average Odds:2.25Total Tips:6


----------



## DragonsBet (Sep 15, 2015)

Nothing particular interesting today to deliver a good free tip.
Here is just some suggestion to ones that like to bet on draw.
I'm not big fan on draw betting because is very hard to spot, but today i'm expecting in Championship England at least 4 draws. 
My stats said that 9 of 10 should be draw - so I am sure we will see this round 4 draws maybe even 5. Also last 2 rounds no draws at all and this league is popular for draws.


----------



## DragonsBet (Oct 3, 2015)

Latina - Bari
League: Italy - Serie B 
Date: 3. Oct at 15:00, 2015
Bet on: Latina AH0
Comment: I guess that bookies make mistake in this game. Bari is one of the weakest away teams in Italian Serie B League. In last 25 away matches they won only 4 matches. In other hand Latina is very decent home side team loosing only 6 games in last 25 home side matches. Since in Italy Serie B we see many draws and there is huge possibility for that I will go with more secure option - DNB in case of that. Anyhow I see big advantage in this game for Latina and they should win this one.


----------



## DragonsBet (Nov 21, 2015)

NEW FREE TIP FOR TODAY!

Poland - Ekstraklasa league
Date: 21. Nov at 18:00, 2015
Bet on: Legia AH-1 
GL! 

http://www.dragonsbet.com/


----------



## DragonsBet (Nov 22, 2015)

NEW FREE TIPS FOR TODAY!

*Young Boys - Sion*
*Switzerland Super League*
*pick Young Boys @1.95*

www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Dec 5, 2015)

Name: Ajax - Heerenveen
League:  Netherlands - Eredivisie 
Date: 5. Dec at 20:45, 2015
Bet on: Ajax AH-1.5

font: www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## DragonsBet (Dec 6, 2015)

BET Pass
Ajax - Heerenveen
Bet on: Ajax AH-1.5
Result: 5-2

Profit till now with our free tips is +315

http://www.dragonsbet.com/tipster/1


----------



## DragonsBet (Dec 12, 2015)

Twente - Graafschap
Netherland - Eredivise

Bet on: Twente @1.81


Profit till now if you follow our free tips is +315$

font: www.dragonsbet.com


----------



## Khoa Nguyen (Dec 13, 2015)

Relaxing...!


----------



## DragonsBet (Dec 13, 2015)

Bet on Twentwe passed.

Profit till now if you follow our free tips is +396$

http://www.dragonsbet.com/tipster/1


----------



## DragonsBet (Jan 3, 2016)

Today i bet this 2 matches:

Levadiakos - Atromitos - Greece Super League

Home team is better team and won last 2 home against outside team. i see value in this match as they allow me to protect my pick with draw no bet @1.99 pinnacle

Dep. La Coruna - Villarreal Spain Primera Division

Teams here are same level and close ranking - i usually avoid betting on such teams but i see some value because La Coruna is stron at home and books let me protect with draw no bet @1.92 pinnacle

http://www.dragonsbet.com/tipster/219


----------



## DragonsBet (Feb 29, 2016)

Chile - Union La Calera - S.Wanderers 
bet on: Union La Calera @3.60
Chile - CL S.Morning - Cobreloa
bet on: S.Morning @2.50


----------

